# TRANSFER SHED



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

Just finished up the freight transfer shed and got it nailed down. As soon as I get the turntable pit finished (large white area in picture) I can get the scenery base finished around it so it looks like part of the scene not something roosting on top. 

A "Transfer" was an area used to manually transfer freight from standard gauge cars to narrow gauge cars and vice versa. This shed was based loosly on one located on the East Broadtop. Kevin Strong was kind enough to send me the picture last year after I made a general request for information. 

This has a Redwood base and structure with Doughboy pool metal as the corrigated roofing/siding. The shack is my first attempt at using Acrylic for buildings, kind of curious how well it will hold up in this sever heat. 


This picture shows the transfer from the narrow gauge track side. 











This end view shows the standard gauge track on the left. It sure looks big compared to what were used to. 










Thanks for your time. 
Rick Marty


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rick, that shed's looking real pretty! Are you thinking about building a standard-gauged boxcar or flat to put on that wide track to further illustrate the difference? 


I remember seeing such a vignette during a regional up in the Sacto/Bay area (can't really remember _which_). The difference was so dramatic that another guest standing next to me couldn't understand why the host had placed a piece of rolling stock from some larger scale next to the siding. When I said I thought it was a standard-gauged, but the same scale, he refused to believe it!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Rick. I really like that! What did you use for the roll up door in the background? I need to make three (non-working) for a current project and am considering different options. 

Please too keep us posted on how well the acrylic holds up in the heat there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Neat little transfer shed which also reminds me to make one. 
Great job. 
Toad


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I like the open-ness of it. Now for that standard gauge box car to sit next to it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Rick it looks Great!!!! 
I really like it. 
Here is a photo from the Garden Railway Convention this year showing the same scale in narrow and standard gauge.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive. Great detail work !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 08/12/2008 11:34 AM

 Here is a photo from the Garden Railway Convention this year showing the same scale in narrow and standard gauge. 










This is a very instructive and dramatic comparison.  Your photo is the kind of image that people new to the hobby need to see before they start making purchases in the wrong gauge.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Please identify the scale of each car... which is which?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking structure! I didn't know about transfer stations/sheds, make sense that they'd be needed though. 

I used acrylic paint on my depot. I put a spray of Krylon UV matte over it. The depot has been out for 2 years (all year long), still looks like the first day I put it out.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, thanks for the interest. 

Gary, 
Yes a flat or box car is in the planning but a set of trucks is like $150.00 + the rest of the parts. It may be a while before it comes on line/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif. 

Richard, 
Actually that isn't a rollup. It is supposed to be a set of shed doors covered with barn tin (rolled corrigated metal) roofing with a length of chain for the closure. It has been out in the sun about 3 weeks now and hasen't melted yet but it has only been in the 90-100 range. 

Hi Dick, 
Yes, that is what I'm trying to show, pretty dramatic difference for sure. In your picture, it looks like a real bear to load/unload that standard gauge car, unless they have moved into the forklift age. 


Semper, 
In Dick's photo I'm sure both cars are 1:20.3 scale. 
The car on the left would be 3 foot narrow gauge and the car on the right or foreground would be 4 foot 8 1/2 inches standard gauge. The size difference is in the gauge of the rails. Wider gauge, heavier rails, larger cars, heavier loads. That is one of the reasons narrow gauge went away. 

Thanks for looking 
Rick Marty


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Nice job there. Glad to see you got it finished up. Hopefully I can see it in person soon. 

Take care.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking transfer shed, I like how you built it at the same level as the car decks 
Great Job,,, Dennis


----------

